# Bass Tracker Fuse Box HELP!!!



## TREY1984

I think I blown my fuse for my Bass Tracker 175 TWX dept/fish finder. Reason I said I blown it because I seen a spark when I did something totally wrong. Question is do anyone have a picture or website of which fuse to replace for the fish finder? I cant find a diagram anywhere. Please help!!!!


----------



## LT4247

Fuse box (holder) should be under the console and easy to locate. The power cable routed to your depth finder should also have a fuse inline.  It may be wired into the fuse box or battery direct. Check both places for burned fuses.  If this is no help then maybe someone can help with plan B.


----------



## TREY1984

LT4247 said:


> Fuse box (holder) should be under the console and easy to locate. The power cable routed to your depth finder should also have a fuse inline.  It may be wired into the fuse box or battery direct. Check both places for burned fuses.  If this is no help then maybe someone can help with plan B.




Would replacing all fuses help? Or would it mess something else up?


----------



## LT4247

Replace the blown fuses. I wouldn't replace them all. Have you checked above locations?   Do you see any blown?


----------



## TREY1984

I only check below the steering consul  nothing look blown to me but I'm just a green horn myself. Still my fish finder does not power up.


----------



## Hammer Spank

Open up the rear compartment where your cranking and trolling batteries are. Attached to your cranking battery is a cable with an inline fuse. Its like a breaker that can be reset. Try that out first.


----------



## TREY1984

Hammer Spank said:


> Open up the rear compartment where your cranking and trolling batteries are. Attached to your cranking battery is a cable with an inline fuse. Its like a breaker that can be reset. Try that out first.



OK i'll try that in the morning.. Its too humid outside dealing with electrical. LOL


----------



## Hammer Spank

I am having an electrical issue with my pro team 175 tx as well. The bow light and front fish finder are not working. The light itself is fine and I checked all fuses and wiring that I can get to but cant find anything wrong. Im really going to hate having to take my boat to a shop for some simple connection


----------



## BriarPatch99

Go to a local auto parts store and purchase a tester ... they look like a ice pick with a light/lights in it and has a ground wire with a clamp .... it sure can save a lot of trouble figuring out a lot of problems ... it will be the same tool they use at the boat shop ....


----------



## JohnK

http://forums.iboats.com/tracker-boats-54/ 

http://www.trackerboats.com/about/contact.cfm

My experiences with Tracker support have been excellent.


----------



## TREY1984

Hammer Spank said:


> Open up the rear compartment where your cranking and trolling batteries are. Attached to your cranking battery is a cable with an inline fuse. Its like a breaker that can be reset. Try that out first.



Tried it, press the button and it didn't work


----------



## TREY1984

This is what I got from Bass Tracker Customer Support

I received some of the information regarding the fuse. It does not really answer the more basic question
of what fuse controls what device. I know I can individually unplug items and figure this out but was hoping the information was available. Also the fact I have one 15 Amp fuse give me as little concern. Is this an original fuse? I just want to be sure.
The diagram below is exactly how my fuse box I set up. Location 1 has no fuse and it appears there is no wire going to that location. Location 9 having the 15 Amp Fuse in question.

Thank you again for your assistance. Best Regards

NO FUSE                               3 AMP
5 AMP                                   10 AMP
5 AMP                                   10AMP
10 AMP                                 15AMP
5 AMP                                    5AMP


----------



## JoeKue

BBC Board can help you out a lot of Bass tracker experience guys over there..


----------



## TREY1984

Connected my old Fish finder back up and it didn't work. What did I do


----------



## JohnK

If I had to pick I would try the 3 amp, if not there then at the battery


----------



## LT4247

OK, lets back up a little. What were you doing when you "saw the spark" and where did you see it?



TREY1984 said:


> I think I blown my fuse for my Bass Tracker 175 TWX dept/fish finder. Reason I said I blown it because I seen a spark when I did something totally wrong.....


----------



## TREY1984

Got it working!!!!!!!! I found out I kept Blowing out my fuses every time I connect the lines. Easy fix  now I can call Augusta Marine and cancel my appointment because i know that was going to be  around 150$


----------



## Billy Mallonee

Yeah, I still want to know what he was "doing" when he saw that spark, and where it came from...


----------

